# River Monsters



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Cadmanj (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice Fish!

Cadmanj


----------



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks !! I have a 50lb scale, and it went over...i think it was the catch of the year for me...the sad thing is , it came out of a river


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Cadmanj said:


> Nice Fish!
> 
> Cadmanj


X2 Healthy lookin flatty you caught there.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice flathead! I bet that was a good fight.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome fish! 

Why is is "sad" that it came from a river?

What's the deal with the crude editing job on the picture?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish!!!! Its not over 50 lbs.But nice fish


----------



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)

scales don't lie....


----------



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)

just saying ..figured it would come out of dillon or something..not a local river !! what about the picture?


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll bet he's talking about the cloth you put in it's mouth so you'd have fingers when you were done holding the fish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, that cloth makes it look like a really bad cut-and-paste photo job. Sorry, but the Internet has made me suspicious of just about everything I see. 

Again, awesome fish--looks like you had a real battle with it.


----------



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)

it's my sweatshirt... the fish was right at shore , so i grabbed it to get it, as soon as i did the hook came out.....


----------



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)

Joey209 said:


> Nice fish!!!! Its not over 50 lbs.But nice fish



I'm also 6' 3" , and 240 lbs...


----------



## joshua j (May 23, 2008)

very nice congrats


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

nice flatty. i wouldn't care where i caught a beast like that. i'd be happy to catch something that big. i've seen enough pictures of big flatties, i'm ready to catch me one.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

nice catch.. is this catch in columbus







stevensautobody said:


>


----------



## stevensautobody (Aug 3, 2009)

getitgetit said:


> nice catch.. is this catch in columbus


newark 668 brownsville road off 16 by the bridge my buddy pulled a 25 pounder out of there the other night to!


----------

